# Techno R



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i been searchin for a spoiler for my 1995 240sx....i love the nismo spoiler on the Nismo 270r....i've seen it in a lot of places but only in carbon fiber and i want fiberglass...i know theres a lot of replicas out there....i know the Techno R body kit is the same as the Nismo body kit on the Nismo 270r and i was wondering if the ViS Techno R Rear Spoiler is the same as the Nismo rear spoiler on the Nismo 270r. i cant find a picture of it anywhere.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Carbon Fiber Version of the 270R wing 

As far as the Techno R wing, i don't believe that VIS has it listed on their site anymore, but they might still mke it. 
Techno R section for VIS Racing 

-Alex B.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

they have it listed under spoilers here.... http://www.visracing.com/catalog/pr...d=516&osCsid=75b5890baaf1b9391eee5b5ceeff631a

i just wanted to know what it looks like since they dont supply a picture of it....im pretty sold now on the silvia k wing anyway


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I have always loved the Bomex "Whale-Tail" wing..... looks sweet if you have the right setup.... or even the GP-Sports lip-style wing....










-Alex B.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a hot 240 right there. Lots of camber in the front


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

That's the ViS Techno R rear.


----------

